# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijnscheuten in lies en zeurende pijn in heup

## paling

hallo 

ik ben een vrouw van 67 , de laatste 2 maanden heb ik veel pijn en scheuten in lies ,dan zak je door de pijn door je been ,stijfheid in heub en been Eerst dacht de dokter artrose ,na foto,s is mijn ene heup 2 cm korter ik draag sinds kort steunzolen , maar niks helpt slik diclofenacnatrium en zetpil paracetamol. ga onder de rode lamp ,maar niks helpt , op foto was niks te zien,alleen de heup korter was, nu dat heb ik dus mijn hele leven al. ik heb het gevoel dat er iets afklemt , als het niet overging manuela therapie , heb er niet zoheel veel daar vetrouwen in,soms weet je niet waar je zoeken moet , je loopt er naar van de pijn . wie heeft hier ervaring mee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  paling

----------


## anjas

is er al gekeken voor een liesbreukje,of is dat al onderzocht.
Soms krijg je het gevoel dat je heen en weer wordt geslingerd wordt,en niet serieus genomen....ik kan daar over mee praten,gr en heel veel sterkte en laat je niet als een nummer behandelen,Anja.

----------


## paling

ja je wordt steeds heen en weer geslingerd , nu wordt er weer gezeft u heupen verschilt 2 cm , draag steunzolen en doede schoenen, slikglucosamine plus wat de dokter heeft voor geschreven ,heeft zelfs mijn baan gekost, nu krijg ik antwoordt kijk even aan dan manuele theapie helpt mischienik weet het ook niet meer slik multivit dus krijg genoeg binnen,de pijn is akelig je ziet er op om boodschappen te doen,lijkt net of mijn ene voet klapt op de grond ,heb geen liesbruk volgens hun
paling of ineke

----------

